# I've created a monster! Help !



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I hope not... I know Skylie is at "that age" of rebellious behavior and such, but I'm getting to the point that I hate taking her outside. She is always on a leash. I've been trying the "complete stop" and "walk the other way" methods, but she just isn't getting it. This is what she is doing: 

The other night we were outside, and Skylie jerked the leash and ran behind me the other way completely bringing me to the ground. ouch!

She will not listen to sit before I open the door to go out. (I'm working on it though)

I can't get out the door before her (my fault, I used to always let her out first, because we have stairs to go down)

Tonight she saw another dog that lives across from us, and she dragged me down all the stairs. She was pulling so hard my hands hurt from gripping the leash. She was choking herself and whining the whole time. 

When I take her to potty, she pulls me around the entire time. She does not listen to me. When it's time to go in, she starts jumping on me biting the leash - I think this may be her way of just wanting to play though ..

The same night that she caused to me fall, she ran off in the grass area where we always go. She was holding the leash in her mouth taunting me. I try not to chase her, but I'm so scared she is going to run near a car or to another person. It took me 15 minutes to finally get her. I had to step on the leash. I even tried running away, and she always run towards me then stops enough so I can't get her. To her it's all a game. ( I know she needs to learn recall)

I feel guilty, because I feel like I didn't train her enough when she was younger. I'm worried that she is going to get worse. I can't afford obedience training, (college budget, no job). Other than these issues, she is so sweet and playful. She listens to commands inside - sit, down, shake, speak, fetch, but she turns into a different dog outside. 

Any suggestions? 

Do they naturally grow out of any of this behavior? 
 
As always, thank you for reading and any comments. 

Laura


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

How much exercise is she getting? How much time does she get outside to just play with no leash? If she only gets to go outside on a leash and only to potty, outside is something special. Inside isn't special to her becasue she is always there. That's why she is willing to listen to you. Outside there are new smells and sights and sounds and the air and just everything. Last thing she wants to do is come inside.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I bought a harness for Misty because she pulled so much..I know its the cheaters way..but we have such nice walks now! I bout the Sensible one...its GREAT!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I got a Gentle Leader for Max because he can take me flying across the field when the mood strikes and that's okay at home but not in public.
Have you tried the "wait" command? We do that at doors - I tell him to "wait" and make him actually stop before I let him through, I do it when he gets in the car and out of the car and while he's not perfect (HA!) he's better about yanking me around. 

I also found that walking every day at the park helped him get used to people and other dogs - the more he sees them, the less excited he gets. And we met Duke that way, who is his bestest dawgie friend in the whole world, an added bonus.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, first I only use leather leashes. It's much nicer on the hands specialy with dogs that pull. Nylon leashes are not good for training. Then you can teach her to wait by the door by put her in a sit then tell her to wait then open the door, if she tries to get up just close the door again. Put her back in the sit and redo the game until she stays seated while you open the door. Go through the foor then relaese her with break or what ever your release word is. If you have baseballfield or anything like that close by that is fenced in take her there so she can run off some paned up energy. Then start training the heeling. 
Take treats along so you can keep her attention on you. Don't let her go to far ahead of you. If you have steps to walk down keep her behind you tell her easy and make her walk slowly behind you. Don't give her a chance to jump against the leash. You can do it.
All the best,


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well I can tell you that the crazy, charging behavior is not necessarly grown out of. You might think of getting a different collar that gives you more control.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I really think instead of changing leashes or collars change what is making her to act like this.

She acts this way only when outside, right? Well get her used to the outside! Think about it this way, dogs who ALWAYS stay outside are good and calm outside. What if they came inside? They would probably freak a little and not listen to a word you're saying. Exact same situation just flipped. Allow her to have time outside without a leash so she can investigate everything on her own. If you don't have a backyard, find a baseball park that is fenced in or another place like this. Once outside is no longer that big a deal, start training again from the very beginning. Remember, even though a dog knows how to sit inside with no distractions does not know the dog will know what sit means outside.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

First, I would find a place where she can run off leash safely - whether that be a dog park or fenced in baseball fields that are not being used - whatever it takes. 

I would not work on training unless she is calm - - - so you will have to let her work off some of that excess energy.

My oldest Golden is very strong and has a lot of energy. He is like two different dogs after a good 30 minutes of running off leash and just taking in all the scents the outside has to offer. When I walk him afterwards I am barely holding the leash and he looks up and smiles like Goldens do. Its like his way of saying - - - thanks, that was really fun.

Exercise is key - work her down to zero and then she will be ready to learn. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

No Sweetie, they don't outgrow this.. they just get stronger and more used to getting their way. You need to find a way to " win ". She has learned that persistence and a strong pull will get her ( and you ) from point A to point B. Set aside some time for training. Use the " wait " command. If she goes out before you tell her eh eh.. and make her go back in. She is not to do that.. ever.. make this the new rule. Mine have to wait before getting out of the car, also. There will not be a step taken when she is pulling.. period. When you have to go places or to exercise her use a no pull harness like the Easy Walk.. but still come to a dead stop when she pulls. A lot of people get good results with a pinch collar for this first phase.. If you do this please talk to a trainer first so you don't hurt or traumatize her. There are no magic tools.. some things will help you manage but the bottom line is time , patience, consistency and training. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Teaching heel with targeting is really helpful.


----------



## Tara123 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah my dog is also teasing me with just going 5m infront of me so I just cant get her when off fleash and outside, tho it works for me to just run away in the other direction but still sometimes im really scared that she will run in the street since shes just going on and on and not really stopping.

About pulling! Well i manage to stop her doing that with this trick :
Everytime she starts to pull you stop, go back and to a 360 with her. You just pull her back and do a large circle walking back and then going on, and repeating everytime she pulls.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

When we are out in an unenclosed park I bring along a pocket full of treats and our 30 foot lead. I put Ziggy on the lead and let him begin to roam. Randomly as he's sniffing around I will drop to one knee, firmly yell his name and pat my leg. As he starts to head toward me (hopefully running) I yell come! When he gets to me I treat him and praise him up like there's no tomorrow (good come!)! I never yell come unless I'm sure he's on his way to me. 

The easy walk harness has done wonders as far as pulling during walks go. He's such a nice walker now. When we do practice with a regular collar, there is some pulling but I am able to keep him at my left side by carrying a small ball or a treat in my left hand. Every once in a while he gets to carry the ball. But the minute he starts to pull again I take the ball back. I randomly treat him if he's walking without pulling and I say "good walk!" He also likes to pull ahead when he sees another dog. I make him sit and stay. If the person with the other dog wants to approach, cool. If not I make Ziggy sit and stay until they pass.

It's SO MUCH WORK!! LOL!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for all the advice. I have a 50' rope leash that i use with her outside to throw the ball. I even leave let go of it, so she can run farther but I can still grab it if I need to. Yeah she is definitely a different dog outside. I try to bring her out as much as I can. I started trying the wait command last night at the door, so I will continue that. I think a lot has to do with me letting things happen when she was a small puppy. I should have corrected it then as soon as she started pulling or tried to bolt after another person or dog. 

Unfortunately I don't have a yard with a fence. I've searched everywhere for somewhere secure, but there is nothing around me. I just use the rope to let her run. 

I haven't ever used a different collar or harness, so I may look into that too. However I do know she definitely needs more training with these issues


----------

